# Visa Tracking



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

Its been 10 days i've applied for spouse visa but still i dont know where and how can i track my application i only have gfwxxxxx number. still having problem when i try this number . Please help me


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Hi. Try to go to tpcontact.co.uk. I think that is the new partner of UKBA, you need to put where did u apply, in my case, its cyprus then you need to put your email and password you used when you apply for application.

Just try it, im not sure if its the same for everyone.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tpcontact.co.uk is Teleperformance site and can only track applications made in the countries where they are the visa partner. In Pakistan the partner is Gerry's, a subsidiary of VFS Global.
Their website is UK Visa Information - Pakistan, but says nothing about how to track.


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

Someone just told me that i need to wait for another email for reference number cos in 1st email they just sent application number which is gwfxxxxx. so i need to wait for their 2nd email for reference number then i can track my application.


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Joppa said:


> tpcontact.co.uk is Teleperformance site and can only track applications made in the countries where they are the visa partner. In Pakistan the partner is Gerry's, a subsidiary of VFS Global.
> Their website is UK Visa Information - Pakistan, but says nothing about how to track.


Oh I see. To be honest, its really complicated the new partner here in cyprus, since they started, they had a lot of website problem. Sent them a complain today as I cant track my, they keep on telling me to go to my appointment but i already did last monday.


----------



## Lapidus (May 13, 2013)

*Tracking your application*



Joppa said:


> tpcontact.co.uk is Teleperformance site and can only track applications made in the countries where they are the visa partner. In Pakistan the partner is Gerry's, a subsidiary of VFS Global.
> Their website is UK Visa Information - Pakistan, but says nothing about how to track.


Hi 
We re worried that the visa application centre has forgotten to put our application in the UKVI system because I have emailed the visa international queries centre to track my application since it is not possible do do it on tele performance web site and I have received this email:
Dear Sir/Madam, 

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

I am afraid applicants are unable to track their visa applications by
themselves. 
If you would like to know your visa application status, we can check for
you if you.

However, we cannot see your visa application record on our system, so I
would like to inform you that I have forwarded your details to another
department to track your application. We will contact you shortly when we
receive a reply. Thank you very much for your patience.

Normally it will take from 12 to 24 weeks for settlement visa. 
You can find further information on visa processing times on the following
link: https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times 

Kind Regards, 
Sumoltip 
UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry service 

We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or
should you need to contact us again, please refer to our website at
http://ukvi-international.faq-hel
I think teleperformance has left the application on their table.
Any advise is welcome 
Thanks


----------

